# Take time to hug your goats



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was pretty busy today , never enough time in the day IMO. Running around today with errands and things I had really run behind on my barn responsibilities , I hate to call them chores  Well , I was rushing to feed , wash the buckets that should have been done in the AM , then fill with fresh water for the night. I tell then it's grainy time and they separate themselves to their spots and wait for their dishes. I give hay before and after graining them. How that came about , I have no idea , but they are so used to it by now , I hate to change it , lol. Some of the girls are in stalls so I have buckets for their hay and was about to give Pebble's , Mocha and Blondie their hay buckets when I noticed Pebbles being pretty vocal. She is usually quiet and ready to curl up for the night. I went into her stall and knelt down to talk to her and check her over to see if some thing was wrong. Pebbles pressed herself against me and tucked her head under my arm and just stood there. I asked her "whats wrong with my Pebby" and she made such a cute little noise and kissed my cheek then went to eat her hay. I had tears in my eyes , she just wanted some loving . I usually give each one their one on one time , along with hugs and kisses each night , but today I was so busy , I just wanted to get everything done because I was so behind . I hate it when they are yelling for their food , it breaks my heart because they got the short end of the stick that day , makes me feel so incredibly guilty. My Pebby made me realize that I had to slow down and stop rushing around. After that moment , I took my time with what was left to be done. I talked to them as I was sweeping up and washing their feed dishes. They all stood there listening to me while munching their hay. Sometimes we let the day get away from us when we are so busy with life , we forget to cherish what we work so hard for.
Gosh , I love those goats


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, how sweet  I have a couple who like their cuddles too. One of them is a buck


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sooo sweet it's such a great feeling to know we are loved by our goats. One of my does "Sissy" was so crazy when I got her and had never had attention or love before I got her. She basically was given to me because she was so skittish. She would run into fences if I got near her. Now she comes to be loved and rubs her head on me or nudges me to put my arm around her and lays in my lap. It's the best feeling in the world


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It might take me a bit to get out to feed my girls - especially when the weather is bad or very cold - but once there I never rush and I never fail to scratch backsides, ears, between the horns, or withers - depending on what each girl prefers. Never! I don't care how cold it is or what kind of day it has been. They each and every one get their scratches and pets. I don't think I have posted that Calypso will now let me scratch her backside without running. She is the doe that I screwed up and allowed someone to get in exchange for helping me, they botched her disbudding and then were going to sell her. I bought her back and then had to take her to the vet to remove a horn that was growing towards her eye. She is 4 years old and it has just been this year that she has allowed me to even get near her without running in a blind panic, much less allow me to scratch her! I am so happy that she is starting to trust me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that's very sweet. I must say though..your girls don't make a noise at feeding time? Geesh, our girls cry like babies, or chatter letting me know they are 'starving' lol 
You could feed them, go back out an hour later and feed them again and they'd still act the same way!

I love those days when I have time to just go out and hang with them. Lately, with all the issues in the house <still finishing repairs from water damage>, then busy with other stuff, I don't get much time with them. Some evenings, my kids have to do all the feeding/watering  I love feeding time.

Yesterday I let our youngest doe out to eat hay next to the back deck while I sanded some cabinet doors, and she was such a goofball.
Then I put her up and let our herd queen and her daughter out to finish up the hay. 
Our herd queen is the biggest sweetheart of them all, she owns our ♥'s. I always give her hugs and kisses. She will lay her head against your chest, close her eyes and snuggle into you ♥ She's so very affectionate. I will have to get some new videos of her


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! animals teach us so many amazing things!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe how sweet   they don't let us forget the little things


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I usually have plenty of time to hang out with them in their paddocks or take them all out for some grazing , but the day wasn't long enough yesterday , lol. It's amazing how genuine they are with their feelings.
Its clear to me reading everyones post that goats are simply enchanted creatures , they are truly a gift 

Candice , my girls are beyond noisy when it's "that time" , lol.
But Pebby had her grainy already , after that she is usually curling up in the corner of her stall. I put her hay bucket next to her , and she just lays there munching , lol. ( spoiled little thing , isn't she ) 
But she wasn't settling down yesterday , she must have really missed her attention yesterday  I was so touched by her , I still can't get over it ! She is such a loving girl , they all really are , but like your Snow White , Pebbles is something special


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my bf's truck has been in the shop for the past couple weeks, so he's been driving my car. he tells me that when he gets home in my car, the goats perk up and start making noise. then he gets out, they look disappointed and go back to eating. when he picks me up from work, and we both get home, they do not STOP making noise. love those little goaties!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yesterday I made that a priority. They all need their loves. Everyone, including the bucks, got individual time. It's so important to them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They know the sound of our vehicles too. We can be gone, come home in the car which rarely hauls any feed & the buck will be up on hind legs to see over fence.
The girls pen is only about 15 feet from the back door. When that dead bolt is slid open they holler for breakfast.
They all have their requirements.
Lela needs to rub her face on mine & make these little pleasure noises.
TopLine has to rub her head on my backside until I turn around to give her massages.
Sometimes sister Livewire will get in on the act so they both get it at the same time, sometimes shoving each other out of the way.
The others aren't so demanding. Nanette is very aloof & rarely talks to me except the time I thought she was ready to kid so spent a couple nights with her.
Everytime I got up to leave she'd grunt, "You cant leave now here I go!"


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i never knew goats are just so personable!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, that's sooo sweet, Trickyroo! 
I was a bit down yesterday, and I have two super sweet little Nigerian doelings that always give me love when I need it. They came to me immediately and loved me up and made me feel better.  
Izzy (Isabel) is the best, she always jumps on my lap, or nuzzles my neck and gives me hugs.  Sometimes she chews my ears and fingers too. 
Goats are such cool animals.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Everytime I got up to leave she'd grunt, "You cant leave now here I go!"


That is too funny , :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

How sweet Trickyroo! I love my girls so much and have some that enjoy attention more then others do. I was a little sad this past weekend because my fuel pump went out on my truck and the hubby didn't have time to fix it so I went out to have some goaties and me time (additional time then normal) I sat in the field with them and one of my sweet does came up and laid down next to me and rested her head in my lap. She wanted lovin. I had two more come up and check me out and get love but not lay down with us. I wish I had all the time in the world again to let me spend more time with them but I keep telling them it is for the best. If I study and get a good teaching job then they will get more treats in the long run! 

Oh Candice I would have to say that I agree that the boers are much louder and more demanding on getting fed even when they have been feed already! My little Angel will cry and cry and cry as soon as she hears movement in the house and not stop even when she has food in her mouth. I get lectured even while she is eating!!! My Nubians shout when they see me coming with grain but stop when they get it. . . no lecturing occurs!

Got to love our goaties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Talking about goats talking with their mouths full , lol.
My Archie boy does that a lot !
He will grab a mouthful of hay or grain and still "talk" to the does , lol. I crack up every time he does that , its so darn funny :slap floor: The noises they make are funny enough , but his muffled noises are freakin hysterical :lol:
This is my first rut with my boys and all this "talking" and blubbering is too funny , lol. I can be up at the barn by myself and be laughing my butt off while cleaning the pens , :hammer:
Im still wondering what the heck the neighbors think of the noises the bucks make and about me laughing like a baffoon by myself no less


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

First, thanks Tricky for creating this thread !
What a sweet story and the ones that followed. I guess we all share a common bond; the love we have for our critters.
Yesterday Bock and I were outside picking up walnuts. It seems to be a short season this year [or I just missed the start of it], so we have been having to rush to get them in to the huller on time. 
We had worked our way up to the goat pasture and along came all the little cuties meandering up to the fence.
Well, first they wanted to know what was in our bags. Walnuts??....pfft!!
We started talking to them, which led to the mandatory pettings......and you can't just pet one.....you pet them ALL!! Before I knew it we had totally spaced off the walnuts and were just hangin' out with the goats, lol!!
Eh, what the heck the walnuts will still be there later. It was break time anyway, right?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I love hugging my goats.
Though when I give affection to my buck I have to take a shower. He has dried urine in his coat. I have to be careful if he gets any ideas of urinating on himself when I'm near him.
Though, giving my does hugs is best. 
They sometimes push their head against my chest. My lamancha doe loves to be scratched behind her ears.

By the way animalfamily, That buck in your signature looks so awesome!


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

I love coming home esp now that it's fall n hanging out with my goats. They have the whole farm to run but usually follow my husband or myself around. Their favorite thing to do is play king of the porch or head but the dog. They r so sweet n lovey. I only have one problem? They have given me poison ivy 4 times this year!! I have to remember to come in n not just wash with soap n water but use the ivy wash. It is worth it though.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

goatfarmergirl: thanks , that's "Joker". He is definitely "king of the hill" around here. He has his little harem of 5 and seems to be quite content with the setup .

I know what you mean about the buck "smell" every time LittleBock [my daughter] comes in I can tell when she's been up with the goats. 
My first words are: "You smell like a goat" !!, so I know she's been hangin' out with Joker! He's is the sweetest, gentlest, buck you'd ever want to meet . When it comes "treat" time he usually stands back and lets the ladies go first . Uncommon behaviour in goat, don't ya think?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ohh this thread is making me miss my babies, especially Josh. He was always so much more cuddly, even if there was nice fresh tree branches or hay to eat, he came over to me to try and sit in my lap and get scratches. 
And after Thomas died I took time every day to just sit down in the pen with him and he came and sat next to me or laid in my lap and I just talked to him and patted and hugged him... the best times we ever had together.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:tears: :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:grouphug:


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Goats love just like a dog or cat. They are bonded to us. I have an alpine doe, one of my first goats who even though she is big now, still tries to climb into my lap and work on her cud while I hold her, like I used to hold her on my lap when she was a kid. The cud chewing while being held was funny, like the goat equivalent of a cat purring or dog wagging his tail.


----------

